# Has Santa Bean?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Were you good? Did Santa bring you something nice?

What coffee related, or even other stuff, did he bring for you?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Two days early but an Anfim Super Caimano Barista though it has been set up just in time to produce lovely Christmas morning coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My wife bought me a coffee crate to store all my beans in one place.










I also got another coffee&cols espresso cup and an amazing coffee photo book by Sebastian Salgado.

Hope Santa was kind to you too.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I bought for myself:whistle: a

Refractometer with Automatic Temperature Compensation (0-32 Brix)








Now need help using it.............


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

My lovely daughter got me a cocktail shaker etc. and the doings for Espresso Martini. Mmmm!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well done wife









Got the book "uncommon grounds" too


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

From Mrs Shades.... sort of


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

nothing coffee related here - mainly clothes


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another coffee subscription for me but seeing as how I'm still enjoying last year's I'd say its a damn good present!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nowt coffee related... Xbox freakin one though.... Awesome!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It's been a good Christmas! I bought my brother a moka pot a keep cup and a bag of hasbean coffee, so it's been a coffee filled day, high as a kite in caffeine!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I got a Union fine and rare subscription which I'm rather happy with!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This was a joint purchase. Third in the series and lots of fun to put together. A Christmas tradition of ours.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A couple of bags of not so tasty looking beans from my brother in law, acting under instruction from my missus.

Very thoughtful and well-meaning and I will give them a try, but I'm a little nervous of anything labeled as Gentleman's Espresso Blend and distinctly lacking a roasting date.

Oh well, maybe I will need some beans for seasoning some burrs.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> A couple of bags of not so tasty looking beans from my brother in law, acting under instruction from my missus.
> 
> Very thoughtful and well-meaning and I will give them a try, but I'm a little nervous of anything labeled as Gentleman's Espresso Blend and distinctly lacking a roasting date.
> 
> Oh well, maybe I will need some beans for seasoning some burrs.


Sounds better than the bag of pre ground vanilla flavoured coffee i got. My only coffee related gift as well!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

A totally unexpected gift from my elder daughters boyfriend - a bag of whole bean Java Kalibaru from Bettys in York, roasted 23/12. A dark roast with a a disconcerting sheen to the bean. But you know what, tried 16g into 35 and it was nice, actually really really nice, then added some steamed milk. Wot a nice surprise, a lovely cup of coffee.

Thanks Rowan matey!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Most of my hobbies are like this (climbing, mountaineering, photography and coffee). I'm quite picky, but I enjoy getting some money and spending the money on what I need. Of course, there's no such thing as a bad present. People just don't take YOUR hobby that seriously and they don't understand why X is better than Y.

So chill and appreciate that someone was trying to impress you







. Spending Christmas away from family gives a lot of time to think about it.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Glenn said:


> This was a joint purchase. Third in the series and lots of fun to put together. A Christmas tradition of ours.


Next year then @Glenn


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Most of my hobbies are like this (climbing, mountaineering, photography and coffee). I'm quite picky, but I enjoy getting some money and spending the money on what I need. Of course, there's no such thing as a bad present. People just don't take YOUR hobby that seriously and they don't understand why X is better than Y.
> 
> So chill and appreciate that someone was trying to impress you
> 
> ...


Maybe I wasn't clear...the coffee was/is great, the gesture/sentiment was very much appreciated...nothing else.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Forgot that I used some Christmas money to pay for next years #SSSSS so coffee aplenty in my Christmas gifts


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Wifey got me a 2.5h barista course at Workshop in Holborn in Jan so looking forward to that, you get beans as well so all good ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

HB SSSSS sub for me


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Coupl of interesting books one of which looks like a great summary of the history, farming, harvesting, cupping, roasting and various brewing techniques including aeropress etc. from my bro


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

insatiableOne said:


> I bought for myself:whistle: a
> 
> Refractometer with Automatic Temperature Compensation (0-32 Brix)
> View attachment 18519
> ...


You play the saxophone?.... That *is* a saxophone mouthpiece and reed... right?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A late entry!

Just caught up with my sister. As well as the mandatory pair of socks, a couple of notneutral flat white cups and saucers!

Apparently it is was what I asked for. I have no recollection of asking, but I obviously have good taste, if not a good memory!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Drewster said:


> You play the saxophone?.... That *is* a saxophone mouthpiece and reed... right?


yes, I can play the saxophone. Psychic today, you are.

But, no. Not a reed & mouthpiece. Would be one short soprano.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Probably should have posted at the start but.....

Mythos Plus, clump busting kit, and some cups.

These cups are branded Fracino in 3oz, 7oz and 9oz sizes so I can play around with some art now even though I would have preferred something in the 5-6oz range.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmmm.. My sister strikes again (gave the last lot away)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Green coffee beans brought home from my Mum's trip to Ethiopia, nice sentiment, have to se if I can roast them to a drinkable state in a saucepan!

More espresso cups and saucers, plain white JL style ones, think these will be given away or popped on here as I dont need any more and they are a bit dull.

And some "Amaretto beans" which I imagine would be disgusting.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It's always an easy option for the "difficult to buy for" relative.

I know, Uncle Bob is always boring the crap out of us about coffee. I'll nip into Whittards and get him some posh stuff.

My sister once claimed that she likes frogs and twenty years later has an enviable collection of frog related tat. Problem being, she tells me that she has never liked frogs and now can't stop people buying her frog stuff 'cos it "is her thing". She now distributes small china frogs etc around charity shops in a similar fashion to tunnel spoil being spread around the yard at Stalag 8.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, I have to look forward to a lot of coffee related crap I cant use every Xmas!


----------

